
The Sword That Shapes the Hand: Data Liberty as a Human Right - georgeshi
https://medium.com/discourse/sword-that-shapes-data-privacy-1e6c38fa91f
======
Porthos9K
I honestly think that all data collection should be _opt-in_ and require
_informed consent_ , and I am long past caring how many business models this
breaks.

